# Gardasee im März?



## dischi07 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte im März (ab dem 16.03.) für ein paar Tage an den Gardasee (Riva oder Torbole). 
Wie schaut es zur der Zeit mit dem Wetter aus - ich bitte um Erfahrungsberichte! 

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## emvau (11. Februar 2008)

ich war jahrelang ende märz am gardasee. meist war z.b. der tremalzo möglich, ich habs aber auch schon erlebt, dass ab vesio alles eingepudert wurde. zwei tage später war freilich alles weg. 
du kannst aber prinzipiell am lago das ganze jahr biken, dann halt eher um arco die tieferen sachen. ein restrisiko hast du natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (11. Februar 2008)

Waren letztes Jahr um die Zeit Am Lago und mussten am Tremalzo von der Spagettibude bis zum Tunnel durch ca 30 cm tiefen Schnee stapfen, die Abfahrt war aber nach ca 150 hm schneefrei. Am Baldo kanns auch gut sein dass du oben in Schneegestöber kommst. Die tieferen Sachen gehen wie emvau sagt eigentlich immer (Pregasina, s.della Pace..).


----------



## dischi07 (11. Februar 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Info!

Wie schaut es denn mit den Temperaturen im Tal aus - bewegen die sich schon um die 15+ C°?


----------



## emvau (11. Februar 2008)

ich bin den tremalzo zu dieser zeit auch schon kurz gefahren. 
-> klares ja! bei sonne hast du im tal 15grad. man k ann den lago auf jeden fall für märz empfehlen, wenn man sich darauf einstellt, dass es auch mal ungemütlich sein kann. ich hatte im märz aber fast immer glück und viel sonne. meinen ungemütlichsten tag am lago hatte ich vielmehr im juni (massives schneegestöber schon am passo nota; darunter eiskalter regen).


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Dirk,
hier die beste Seite mit den Wetterprognosen vom Gardasee
Wetter Gardasee
Im linken Menü bei "Klimareport" kannst Du Dir die Temperaturen der letzten Jahre im Detail anschauen.
Schnee-mäßig wirst Du am See keine Probleme haben, die Höchsttemperaturen liegen zwischen 10 und 20 Grad. Tremalzo und Monte Baldo wird eher nicht möglich sein, da beide um die 2.000m hoch liegen. Aber es gibt ja auch so genug. Wenn Du Tourentips brauchst, dann pn mich an.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## dischi07 (12. Februar 2008)

@Stefan;@emvau:
Danke für die Infos! Ich hatte zu Anfang doch ein wenig meine Bedenken im März an den Gardasee zu fahren, da ich Ende April einmal, wettertechnisch, ziemlich auf die Nase gefallen bin.
Da wir beide Räder (MTB und Rennrad) dabei haben werden, kann man ja kurzentschlossen die Touren planen.

@Stefan: Hast du irgendwelche Knallerstrecken, die nicht im Moser-Guide stehen? 

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## mcklaus (12. Februar 2008)

Da kann ich mich auch nur anschliessen - wettertechnisch kann man das nicht genau sagen - ich hab auch schon zwei mal Pech gehabt. 

eine aktuelle Webcam in Riva zeigt dir auch das aktuelle Wetter 
Webcam Gardasee

dort steht auch eine Wetterstation mit aktuellen Daten 
Wetterstation Gardasee

aktuelle Wetterlage 
Gardasee Wetteraussichten

Gruss

Susanne


----------

